# unbranded webcam



## numbskull (Jul 24, 2006)

I tried to set the webcam up but becasue I have lost the installation disk i failed :sigh: 

but its unbranded so i have no idea what driver i should be downloading.

 

please help


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Does it show up as a unknown device in the device manager? If so, try this.
http://www.dailysofts.com/program/630/13667/Unknown_Device_Identifier.html


----------



## numbskull (Jul 24, 2006)

call me stupid but where's the device manager??


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Go to Control Panel > System > Then click the Hardware tab.

OR if you're using Category view Control Panel > Performance and maintenance > System > Hardware Tab.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

You can also right click My Computer -> Hardware tab -> Device Manager.
Another way (as if you didn't have enough already!) is the Windows key + Pause.

Also, don't forget to select View -> Show Hidden Devices in Device Manager.

Cheers!


----------

